# Anwaltschreiben zum zurückgehaltenen PRS-Betrag von 262,97 E



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

Hallo Miteinander !
Uns hat es auch erwischt, leider bereits schon im Januar, zweimal mit je 103, 42.
Wir haben gleich die eingezogene Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen und nur den normalen Betrag überwiesen. Es hat unzählige Telefonate mit der Telekom gegeben, leider ohne Ergebnis, ständig andere Gesprächspartner und kein Rückruf. Nun haben wir ein Schreiben vom Anwalt wo die PRS-Dienste eingeklagt werden ohne vorher eine Klärung durch die Telekom überhaupt versucht zu haben.
Kann jemand was sagen, wie wir auf das Schreiben vom Anwalt reagieren sollen. 

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

*Anwaltschreiben*

Zum Anwalt gehen und das kläre


----------



## sascha (22 April 2004)

> Kann jemand was sagen, wie wir auf das Schreiben vom Anwalt reagieren sollen.



Leider funktioniert meine Kristallkugel derzeit nicht. Daher habe ich etwas Probleme, die Details Deines Falles zu erkennen. Im Übrigen bitte ich zu beachten, dass wir hier keinerlei Rechtsberatung leisten (dürfen).


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

Das ist mir schon klar, wir sind nur an einem Punkt angekommen, wo uns die Telekom fast so weit hat, dass wir resignieren.


----------



## sascha (22 April 2004)

> Das ist mir schon klar, wir sind nur an einem Punkt angekommen, wo uns die Telekom fast so weit hat, dass wir resignieren.



Bringt mir trotzdem nichts. Wie sollte ich - selbst wenn ich wollte und dürfte - auf die Frage antworten, wenn ich überhaupt nicht weiß, was passiert ist, um welche Seite und Nummer es geht, unter welchen Umständen die Einwahl erfolgte, welche Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde (oder nicht), wann die Einwahl war, ob der Dialer registriert war, etc, etc...


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

@ Jörg,

weiterhelfen könnten Dir die Ratschläge (Erste Hilfekasten) hier aus dem Forum von "Der Jurist": Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Ansonsten ist in der Tat empfehlenswert, dass Du schilderst, wie Dein Fall abgelaufen ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dir der Dialer untergejubelt wurde und keine bewußte, gewollte Einwahl erfolgt ist.

Daneben empehle ich Dir - falls noch nicht geschehen - sämtliche Mehrwertdienstnummern, angefangen bei den 0190er, 0900er, 0137er und alle Auslandstelefonnummern bei der Telekom umgehend sperren zu lassen. Dann besteht eine gute Chance künftig von Dialer-Betrügereien verschont zu bleiben. 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## KatzenHai (23 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist in der Tat empfehlenswert, dass Du schilderst, wie Dein Fall abgelaufen ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dir der Dialer untergejubelt wurde und keine bewußte, gewollte Einwahl erfolgt ist.



Zustimmung in Teilen.

Eine etwas genauere Schilderung ist im Interesse der Allgemeinheit hier interessant. So werden die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten zugänglich und können beispielhaft übertragen werden.

Dennoch: Eine ganz konkrete, auf deinen Fall bezogene Beratung wirst du hier nicht bekommen (dürfen), da eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung nicht erfolgt. Hierfür sind die Rechtsanwälte oder Verbraucherzentralen die richtigen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Also mal die Geschichte ganz von Anfang.
Die Einwahlen auf 0900 erfolgten am 04.01. und am 21.01.04. Beide Male unbemerkt.
Am 07.02. hatten wir dann ein Schreiben der Telekom mit dem Hinweis auf den überhöhten Re. Betrag. Daraufhin haben wir sofort Einspruch eingelegt und um Sperrung gebeten. Die Dame der TK versicherte uns die Klärung des Sache. Genau 4 Wochen später wurde dann der Betrag (Welchen wir aus der Re. rausgenommen hatten) ohne Vorankündigung abgebucht. Auf unsere Rückfrage wurde dann mitgeteilt, dass die Aussetzung der Zahlung bis zur Klärung im PC nur 4 Wochen gehalten wird. Wir haben dann das Geld zurückholen lassen und wiederholt um Klärung gebeten. Leider kein Rückruf keine Klärung und wenn man anruft hat man ständig bundesweit jemand anderes in der Leitung. Nun haben wir das Problem dass die Telekom von uns aus unserem DFÜ-Netzwerk die letzten 3 Ziffern der angewählten Nr. haben möchte, die bei uns jedoch nicht zu finden ist. Gleichzeitig wurde uns in doppelter Ausführung, da wir zu zweit als Kunde im System stehen, nun die Eintreibung durch den Anwalt zugesandt.
Unser Problem ist einfach, wir haben im richtigen Zeitrahmen einen Einspruch eingelegt und um Klärung gebeten und Du bekommst keine Antwort. 
Auf alle Fälle wir kämpfen weiter und geben die weitere Entwicklung gerne bekannt.
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*TK*

also genau das gleiche Problem haben wir auch mit der telekom erst wurde uns gesagt wir sollen nur die TK kosten zahlen und vermerken ohne PRS. Dann würden wir von dem Anbieter direkt gemahnt werden. Dann bekamen wir einen Brief von der TK eine MAhnung über den ausstehenden betrag. Also habe ich wieder angerufen und sie wollten das
klären und uns schreiben. Drei Wochen späten bekamen wir jetzt einen Brief von der TK mit der erklärung wir müssten die nr nachweisen weil sie bei ihnen nicht gespeichert ist. Und wir haben den Betrag unverzüglich zu bezahlen. Da wir ein neues system drauf haben sind die daten von der Teledat gelöscht. Also können wir das  nciht belegen. Die Frage ist jetzt soll man einfach Zahlen oder noch abwarten was da kommt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 April 2004)

*Re: TK*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Drei Wochen späten bekamen wir jetzt einen Brief von der TK mit der erklärung wir müssten die nr nachweisen weil sie bei ihnen nicht gespeichert ist. (...)



Was ist jetzt das? Weiss die Teletrööt nicht, wohin sie die Beute überweisen soll oder grassiert bei denen eine neue Methode sich zum Erfüllungsgehilfen und Mittäter von Dialerbetrügern zu machen.
Wie soll man bitte mit 100%iger Sicherheit die Rufnummer einer verdeckten Einwahl gegenüber der Telekom nachweisen, wenn offensichtlich nichtmal die Telekom selber weiss, welche Nummer gewählt wurde. Seltsam... :gruebel: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Das Problem ist die Nummer - Endkunden ohne unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis können die Nummer bei der T-Com erst seit 01.02.04 nachträglich erfahren. Für Verbindungen von zuvor sind die Daten unwiderbringlich gelöscht, da der Endkunde dem vollständigen EVN nicht explizit bestellt hatte. Somit steht ihm der Datenschutz im Weg, für den er hier selbst gesorgt hatte.
Wenn der PC nun zwischenzeitlich bereinigt wurde, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr, diese Nummer zu bestimmen. Nun hat man die Wahl über eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit der T-Com oder eben dem sauren Apfel.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

*Re: TK*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie die Rufnummer einer verdeckten Einwahl gegenüber der Telekom nachweisen, wenn offensichtlich nichtmal die Telekom selber weiss, welche Nummer gewählt wurde.


Die T-Com weiß das schon aber nur für wenige Tage nach der Einwahl. In der Zwischenzeit werden die Beträge an den nächsten Anbieter gebucht und wenn dieser Prozess abgeschlossen ist, werden die Daten gelöscht - weil der Endkunde das ja so bestimmt hatte!
Die T-Com führt dann nur noch das Rechungs-, Mahn und Inkassoverfahren durch, mitsamt dem evtl. Rechtsstreit. Die Nummer wird die T-Com dabei nicht belegen können und beruft sich auf den Willen des Endkunden, da der ja den unverkürzten EVN nicht bestellt hatte. Das alles steht in den AGB der T-Com drin.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Ja genau so  kamen sie in dem Brief. Aber wenn ich jetzt nicht zahle würde dann nicht irrgendwann der eigentliche anbiete sich melden?? der will doch das geld.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Nein - die Forderung hat jetzt die T-Com! Das kann nicht mehr ausgebucht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

also klasse wieder mehr schulden :cry: 
dann müssen wir das eben nächsten monat bezahlen
danke euch allen


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

*Bei unbemerkter Einwahl ist keine Zahlungsverpflichtung*

Es gibt genug Urteile die besagen dass es bei unbemerkter Einwahl keine Zahlungsverpflichtung gibt. 
Bei www.Dialerundrecht.de kann man die Urteile nachlesen.


----------



## Antidialer (23 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist die Nummer - Endkunden ohne unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis können die Nummer bei der T-Com erst seit 01.02.04 nachträglich erfahren. Für Verbindungen von zuvor sind die Daten unwiderbringlich gelöscht, da der Endkunde dem vollständigen EVN nicht explizit bestellt hatte. Somit steht ihm der Datenschutz im Weg, für den er hier selbst gesorgt hatte.
> Wenn der PC nun zwischenzeitlich bereinigt wurde, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr, diese Nummer zu bestimmen. Nun hat man die Wahl über eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit der T-Com oder eben dem sauren Apfel.



Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Die Telecom ist berechtigt, bis zur Zahlung die Nummer zu speichern. Die Argumentation der Anwälte ist nicht neu, es hat sich aber schon mehrere Urteile gegeben, das ohne die Vorlage der Nummer die Telefongesellschaft vor Gericht kläglich gescheitert ist. Seiddem konnte die Telekom die Nummer im letzten Moment immer noch aus dem Ärmel ziehen.

Auch wenn ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne, wenn es eine illigale Einwahl war, würde ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen, und auch den Weg vor Gericht nicht scheuen!


----------



## KatzenHai (23 April 2004)

Jepp, das mit der Löschung ist wirklich nicht ganz richtig.

Gebt man "CDR" in die Suchfunktion hier ein ...


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn ...............Auch wenn ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne


  :roll:


----------



## galdikas (23 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist die Nummer - Endkunden ohne unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis können die Nummer bei der T-Com erst seit 01.02.04 nachträglich erfahren. Für Verbindungen von zuvor sind die Daten unwiderbringlich gelöscht, da der Endkunde dem vollständigen EVN nicht explizit bestellt hatte. Somit steht ihm der Datenschutz im Weg, für den er hier selbst gesorgt hatte.



Da wäre aber zu unterscheiden:
- soweit es "nur" um die Berechtigung von Vergütungsansprüchen der Telekom aus der Erbringung von (reinen) Telekommunikationsverbindungsleistungen geht (~ 1-5 Cent/min.), müßte der Anschlußinhaber die (dem ersten Anschein nach) aufgrund der Tatsache einer Einwahl zu vermutende Folgerung widerlegen, daß damit (nur) die Beauftragung mit der (rein technischen Leistung einer) Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer TK-Verbindung gewollt gewesen sei.  

- soweit es darüberhinaus um (laut BGH-Urteil: *eigene*!) Vergütungsansprüche eines Diensteanbieters geht, die durch die Erbringung irgendwelcher Nicht-Telekommunikations-(Merhwert)-Dienste entstanden sein sollen, welche über die TK-Verbindung hinweg erbracht worden sein sollen (und *nicht*(!) in der Erbringung der rein technischen Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung selbst durch den Verbindungsnetzbetrieber bestehen), kann der einen Vergütungsanspruch fordernde Diensteanbieter eben nicht auf die Anscheinsbeweis-Regelung hinsichtlich der rein technischen Verbindungsleistung zurückgreifen.

Deshalb "schadet" dem Anschlußinhaber die fehlende Speicherung der Rufnummer auf seinem Verbindungsnachweis nur hinsichtlich der Vergütungsansprüche für solche Dienste-Erbringungen, für welche die Tatsache einer bewußten und gewollten Bestellung den Anschein der Erwiesenheit schon dann für sich in Anspruch nehmen könnte, wenn "nur" schon ein Anwahlvorgang unzweifelhaft feststünde. Wie aber inzwischen etliche Gerichte geurteilt haben, kann inzwischen nicht (mehr) typischerweise davon ausgegangen werden, daß mit der Tatsache eines Mehrwertnummernanwahlvorgangs bereits die (eigentlich zu beweisende) Tatsache einer gewollten und gebührenbewußten Bestellung von (über die rein technische Verbindungsherstellung hinausreichenden) Diensten erwiesen sei.

--> jedenfalls hinsichtlich des Mehrwert-Anteils des Vergütungsanspruchs "schadet" sich der vermeintliche Anspruchsinhaber selbst, wenn er auf den Nachweis einer bewußten und gewollten Bestellung seiner Dienste (die notwendige Voraussetzung für die Entstehung seines *eigenen* Vergütungsanspruchs wäre)  verzichtet. 



> Wenn der PC nun zwischenzeitlich bereinigt wurde, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr, diese Nummer zu bestimmen. Nun hat man die Wahl über eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit der T-Com oder eben dem sauren Apfel.



Mit inzwischen besten Erfolgsaussichten für *jeden* Fall, in dem der vermeintliche Forderungsrechts-Inhaber nicht die Dienste bennen will/kann (geschweigen denn die viel wichtigeren Umstände des angeblichen Vertragsschlusses), wenn er nicht einmal die Rufnummer nennen kann/will, über deren Verbindung mit dem Kundenanschluß hinweg die angebliche Erbringung irgendwelcher Dienste erfolgt sein und so zu einer Vergütungspflicht geführt haben soll!

gal.


----------



## Antidialer (23 April 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???

Ich kenne die Hintergründe der Einwahl nicht, aber es war eine 0900er Nummer und die Telekom versucht nun, das Geld einzuklagen. Und damit wird sie beweisen müssen, welche Nummer und welcher Anbieter es genau war. Die Argumentation, mann wisse dies nicht mehr, zieht nicht mehr! Die Telekom weiß sehr genau, an wen die Zahlung geht oder gehen soll. 

Und betrachte es mal Betriebswirtschaftlich: Wenn die Telekom bei der nächsten Buchprüfung nicht nachweisen kann, an wen und warum die Zahlung erfolgte, dann treten sie die Steuer- und Buchprüfer bis zum Mond.

Normalerweise klammert die Telekom strittige Beträge aus und überlässt es den Nummernbetreibern, die Kosten einzufordern. Da sich die Telekom hier selber die Hände schmutzig macht, geht es in diesem Fall vermutlich um eine Nummer der Telekom selber.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Genau deshalb ist der erste Halbsatz meines vorangegangenen Postings zu sehen: 





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hat man die Wahl über eine zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit der T-Com oder eben dem sauren Apfel.


...ich würde mich auch streiten aber sehr vielen Betroffenen geht das "leider" zu weit.  :cry:


----------



## gueder (23 April 2004)

gibt es keinen drittanbieter ?

gibt es keinen gekürzten EVN von diesem ?


von zeitpunkt her könnte dies ein ganz bestimmter dialer sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, das mit der Löschung ist wirklich nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> Gebt man "CDR" in die Suchfunktion hier ein ...



Klick hier den Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

ja gut und auch wenn es einen CDR gibt, dann enthält dieser auch nicht mehr die angerufen vollständige nummer, sondern nur die verkürzte. die nummer ist dann für niemanden mehr ersichtlich. nach der verbindung wird zwar registriert, wer der drittanbieter ist und wer das geld bekommt, danach aber werden bestimmte daten gelöscht.

es ist also für die t-com auch nicht mehr möglich, diese daten aufzutreiben. ab 1.2.04 ist das speichern allerdings erlaubt.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut und auch wenn es einen CDR gibt, dann enthält dieser auch nicht mehr
> die angerufen vollständige nummer, sondern nur die verkürzte. die nummer ist dann für niemanden mehr ersichtlich..



irgendwie scheint es mit dem Lesen zu hapern:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505



> Der CDR enthält die Rufnummer des Nutzers (des Anrufenden) *ungekürzt, *
> die Uhrzeit, die Dauer und das Anrufziel (des Angerufenen).


----------



## Der Jurist (23 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut und auch wenn es einen CDR gibt, dann enthält dieser auch nicht mehr die angerufen vollständige nummer, sondern nur die verkürzte. die nummer ist dann für niemanden mehr ersichtlich. nach der verbindung wird zwar registriert, wer der drittanbieter ist und wer das geld bekommt, danach aber werden bestimmte daten gelöscht.
> 
> es ist also für die t-com auch nicht mehr möglich, diese daten aufzutreiben. ab 1.2.04 ist das speichern allerdings erlaubt.


Genau lesen. Das mag bei der T-Com so sein, dass sie auch im CDR nur verkürzt gespeichert hat. Dann muss man sich aber bis zum End-Anbieter durchhangeln. Bestimmte Anbieter speichern aber voll, gfl die AGBs.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

dem gast mit dem link kann ich soviel sagen, dass der "jurist" hier nicht von der T-com ist sondern ein user, und was der schreibt ist nicht heilig.

was in einem CDR gespeichert wird, kann "jurist" nicht beurteilen. wir ich schon sagte, nach der verbindung wird bereits abgerechnet, danach die nummer gekürzt (3 stellen xxx). 

wer hier behauptet, es sei so, dass die t-com die daten komplett hat, der LÜGT.

so einfach ist es. und auch dem drittanbieter ist es nicht mehr möglich die daten vollständig zu speichern, da dies aus datenschutzgründen nicht getan wird. es steht jedoch fest, wer die zahlung erhält.

ich hoffe der "jurist" hat es nun endlich kapiert.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2004)

wenn du schon hier so Behauptungen aus der anonymen Ecke "abschießt" woher sollen wir wissen 

das du nicht lügst, bring Beweise für deine  Behauptungen.  Andernfalls ist mal wieder zu vermuten 

daß hier einer  der Märchenonkel aus der Providerecke am Seemannsgarn spinnen ist.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe der "jurist" hat es nun endlich kapiert.


 Hoppala, Du Gast, Du - Dein Ton ist hier im Hausforum "unseres" erlauchten Juristen ziemlich unangebracht. :dagegen: 


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hier behauptet, es sei so, dass die t-com die daten komplett hat, LÜGT.


Naja - gelogen ist das nicht aber es zeugt von Unkenntnis. Zumindest hier hast Du meinem Erachten nach ein bisschen Recht.


			
				anderer Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...daß hier einer  der Märchenonkel aus der Providerecke am Seemannsgarn spinnen ist.


Jetzt hört halt auf mit dem Schmarr´n! Leute wie der Jurist und auch ich haben halt ihre Meinung und gewisse Kenntnisse um Dinge, die der Breite des Volkes verborgen bleiben - manchmal überschneiden sich die Erkenntinisse mit den Erfahrungen und den wünschenswerten Ergebnissen. Ein bisschen Nachsicht können wir aber dennoch erwarten, insbesondere weil hier mit fundiertem Wissen, selbstlos und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, einigen Geschädigten geholfen wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dem gast mit dem link kann ich soviel sagen, dass der "jurist" hier nicht von der T-com ist sondern ein user, und was der schreibt ist nicht heilig.
> 
> was in einem CDR gespeichert wird, kann "jurist" nicht beurteilen. wie ich schon sagte, nach der verbindung wird bereits abgerechnet, danach die nummer gekürzt (3 stellen xxx).
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich das schon lange kapiert.

Ich beschreibe die Möglichkeit, dass Du  über den CDR trotz der gekürzten Nummern über die Dienste-Anbieter schließlich zum Ziel kommst.

Viele Dienstanbieter speichern ungekürzt, wie sich aus den AGBs ergibt.

Dass ich heilig sei, habe ich nie behauptet.

Eine Frage an Dich, mein lieber Gast, sei mir gestattet: Wie kommst Du dazu, so los zu poltern. Könnte es es nicht sein, dass auch Du Unfug erzählst. Mag der geneigte User hier entscheiden, wessen Ausführungen er mehr Gehalt zubilligt.
Im Gegensatz zu Deinen Ausführungen sind meine mit Nachweisen und Quellen versehen.


----------

